# Vom Ufer auf Plattfisch angeln in Dahme



## Maddin1988 (5. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Leute,

Ich fahre am 12.Oktober für eine Woche nach Dahme,und würde gerne meine Angeln mitnehmen.Ich besitze allerdings keine Brandungsruten.
Daher meine Frage ist es möglich vom Ufer aus Platten mit einem Buttlöffel zu überlisten?
Ich bin blutiger Anfänger wenn es ums Meeresangeln geht,und würde mich über jede Hilfe freuen.


----------



## marcus7 (5. Oktober 2020)

Moin Maddin,

Mit Wattwürmern von der Seebrücke aus wirst Du auch mit normalem Equipment ganz gute Karten haben ein paar Platten zu erwischen.

Wichtig ist es in die Dunkelheit hinein zu angeln und die Montagen ab und an einmal zu versetzen. Etwas Wind, damit Unterwasser etwas Bewegung in die Sache kommt und die Fische aktiv auf Nahrungssuche ziehen, ist auch förderlich für deinen Erfolg.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Maddin1988 (5. Oktober 2020)

Danke für deine Antwort,aber soweit ich weis ist in Dahme das angeln von der Brücke nicht erlaubt,wie weit müsste ich mit meiner Montage raus werfen um Erfolg zu haben?


----------



## rippi (5. Oktober 2020)

Wenn du vom Strand aus angelst, mindestens 10 m weit.
Ansonsten kannst du auch etwas weiter fahren zur Mole in Großenbrode, wenn du meinst, du möchtest lieber in tieferen Wasser angeln.


----------



## Maddin1988 (5. Oktober 2020)

Das wäre ja auch nicht so weit weg,wie gesagt,ich bin im meeresangeln ziemlich unerfahren,daher weis ich auch nicht in welcher Tiefe die Fische zu dieser Jahreszeit zu finden sind


----------



## marcus7 (5. Oktober 2020)

Wenn auflandiger Wind weht, würde ich es durchaus mal testen vom Strand aus mit deinen Ruten.

Ansonsten wenn das Wetter ruhig ist, ab zur Mole.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (5. Oktober 2020)

Ich kann noch das hier empfehlen: https://erlebnis-meer.de/seebruecken
Ist zwar schon ein Jahr alt, aber dürfte sich nicht viel (wenn überhaupt) geändert haben.

Ich habe bisher nur mit Brandungsruten vom Ufer geangelt, aber ich habe mir auch letztes Jahr schon die Teile hier gekauft:





						Frank Buchholz' Haarjigs - Wattwurm Plattfisch Jig Wattwurm Jig Kopf Gelb (3Stck.) 8gr BH001
					

Wattwurm Plattfisch Jig



					haar-jig.de
				



Die will ich immer noch ausprobieren!


----------



## rippi (5. Oktober 2020)

Maddin1988 schrieb:


> Das wäre ja auch nicht so weit weg,wie gesagt,ich bin im meeresangeln ziemlich unerfahren,daher weis ich auch nicht in welcher Tiefe die Fische zu dieser Jahreszeit zu finden sind


Die Sache mit der Ostsee in den letzten Jahren ist, dass es große Sauerstoffgefälle gab und die Aussagen, die sonst so gegolten haben, nicht unbedingt mehr zutreffen. Speziell auf Plattfisch, kann man vom Ufer eigentlich nur gezielt auf Flundern angeln (außer du kennst Plätze) und da ist die Tiefe ziemlich egal. Hast du eine Wathose? Dann lauf die Gebiete mal ab und guck wo die erste Rinne endet und wo die zweite. Am Tag fischst du orthogonal zum Ende der zweiten Rinne (vielleicht der dritten Rinne, wenn du dort hinkommst). In der Nacht ist es egal und du kannst auch direkt auf der ersten Sandbank fischen.


----------



## hans albers (6. Oktober 2020)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Ich kann noch das hier empfehlen: https://erlebnis-meer.de/seebruecken
> Ist zwar schon ein Jahr alt, aber dürfte sich nicht viel (wenn überhaupt) geändert haben.
> 
> Ich habe bisher nur mit Brandungsruten vom Ufer geangelt, aber ich habe mir auch letztes Jahr schon die Teile hier gekauft:
> ...




sehen interessant aus die dinger...
könnte ich mir auch gut im mai auf steinbutt vorstellen


----------



## marcus7 (6. Oktober 2020)

hans albers schrieb:


> sehen interessant aus die dinger...
> könnte ich mir auch gut im mai auf steinbutt vorstellen



Ich habe mit den Jigs schon geangelt und war sehr angenehm überrascht.

Die Vorteile die in der Beschreibung stehen kann ich voll bestätigen.

- Weniger Wurmbedarf
- Bessere Durchschnittsgröße
- Kein Gefriemel mehr beim Haken lösen da dieser immer vorne sitzt
- Funfaktor durch das sehr leichte Gerät ist extrem hoch (Hatte eine Rute mit 10-20gr. WG benutzt)

Einsatz allerdings nur vom Boot driftend sinnvoll.


----------



## degl (6. Oktober 2020)

Maddin1988 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich fahre am 12.Oktober für eine Woche nach Dahme,und würde gerne meine Angeln mitnehmen.Ich besitze allerdings keine Brandungsruten.
> Daher meine Frage ist es möglich vom Ufer aus Platten mit einem Buttlöffel zu überlisten?
> Ich bin blutiger Anfänger wenn es ums Meeresangeln geht,und würde mich über jede Hilfe freuen.



Hi Maddin,

versuch doch erstmal noch zu Hause rauszubekommen, wie weit du mit einem Buttlöffel werfen kannst............und dann Wattie oder Seeringler ran und einfach weit auswerfen, dann langsam mit Pausen wieder ranzupfen......wirst sehen, wie gut das geht......zumindest wenn fisch da ist

gruß degl


----------



## Maddin1988 (6. Oktober 2020)

Das werde ich,in Fehrman konnte ich damals mit einem Kleinboot,unweit vom Ufer erfolgreich sein,mit einer guten karpfenrute dürfte das denke ich mal kein Problem sein...hoffe ich zumindest


----------

